# tingling tongue?



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

I am starting to try more brands and have found something I like, but don't know what it is. There are a couple of sticks that have given me a tingling sensation on the tip if my tongue, which spreads to the entire front of my mouth. The ones that did it are the Macanudo Cru Royale, and the perdoma lot 23. Is this what is called spice, or simply the nicotine from a full bodied stick?


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

This tingling sensation is likely caused by ammonia. In short, insufficient fermentation.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

If it is bitterish with a "minty" tingle, it can also be tar. Have a look at your cut end to see if you notice any dark ooze.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

I want to say tar, but not many people would say that they like that taste.


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

this is too weird that you started this thread - I was smoking a rocky patel exxtreme on my way home from work and I started to get that 'numb' feeling on the top of my tongue. I attributed it to the smoke drying out my mouth and to the nicotine but I honestly have no idea.


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

It is not tar. It has happened as soon as the cigar is lit. It tastes sweet, not bitter at all..


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Could also just be your bodies chemistry reacting to the smoke. But then again, I'm no chemist/doctor. :lol:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Adam said:


> Could also just be your bodies chemistry reacting to the smoke...


Sounds like it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Sounds like it.


I hate to say it but...........+1. Sorry Adam, I should have quoted you for the credit. :yo: Bloody XOOM is hard to use.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Cigar smoker's equivalent of a piper's tongue bite?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Just could be right mate.


----------

